# Boat choices?



## COUNT

Not a lady but as a short paddler this is a huge issue for me. It eliminates half of the boats I'd like to paddle (especially creek boats) just because I sit too low to fit well and have good control over the boat. I would guess that a lot of women have this problem too.


----------



## holley

Yes, it is a common issue for women and many of us pad up our seat to be able to sit higher in the cockpit. For me, it also helps to see what is coming. I feel like I have a better view of the river when I'm sitting taller. There is a limit to the padding, however...too much can make the boat feel a bit tippy.


----------



## nicoleg

*boats designed for women*

I am a big fan of all equipment designed for use by women. My mountain bike is a women's design, so is my snowboard, as well as my boat (one of them anyway). Small women in particular, I think, have a hard time trying to retrofit equipment designed for men.

I bought a Jackson 2fun this summer and really love it. Prior to it, I paddled a Wavesport Siren for about three years. I wasn't too crazy about the slicy, unforgiving nature of this boat, but it was light, easy to roll... and speaking of rolling, I first learned the c to c, which I think could be harder for women (doing the "thumb up the butt" part of the roll requires a greater deal of arm extension). The sweep works so much better for me. I know that the c to c can be easier to explain/teach... but I was just never real comfortable with it (not sure if this is solely due to the fact that I'm a woman though!) Anyway, like I said, the 2 fun is great. I also have a Prijon Creeker as a creek boat.

Anyway, us small girls don't have a lot of options out there, and I realize someone learning to paddle is typically in a rental boat.. but just putting in my two cents. I'm so glad Jackson came around with so many sizing choices!


----------



## Kimy

Yeah, but don't over do it on raising seats! I paddled in a slalom clinic with a woman two weeks ago who was trying to use a stock molded seat and it made her sit way too high. It was not until we all looked at video that it was apparent how much this made her really tippy and interfered with her boating. (And the instructors were national level coaches!)

If you get to monkeying around with a seat for a girl, here's a tip (if its possible), find a more experienced boater and have her check it out. HIgh and tippy can really mess with a boater's head and balance and confidence. 
And hey this betty corner is pretty cool, especially with the high class moderators! 
And if you are between seasons back there in mountain country and going nuts, come out to SoCal for some sun and surfing before its snows.


----------



## Loaner

I too am a smaller woman, and I'm boat shopping. I don't want to be boat shopping, but my 2nd EZG has to go back. I'm beyond bummed, I love this boat. It fits me , I can muscle it and I'm towards the upper end of the weight range. (125-130, depending on time of the year. :lol: ) I whack my thumbs on any boat bigger than this, regardless of verticality. I've tried Sirens, fun to play, but too slicey for the real world. Should I try a Fun next? (I'm limited to what the shop will carry next spring, which is currently dagger, prijon and wavesport.) I'd really like another 42, but not holding my breath the shop will carry it again...they're as upset with Wavesport as I am right now.

Any suggestions?

And BTW, thanks so much to the Buzz, Anna, Holly, Claire and Tina. What a great concept. 

Deb


----------



## nicoleg

*hey Deb!*

I love the 2fun... it seems really small, and it handles much differently than the siren. It's very stable and moves slowly when sitting flat, but as soon as you put it on edge it moves quickly (when you need it to). Really easy to surf. I just started paddling it at the end of the season. I am 5'4" and 120 (you know me, from the CWWA pool sessions . Not sure what the range is, but yeah, i think you should check out the fun, it's a great boat.


----------



## heliodorus04

For the paddler in the Jackson, do you have the "Sweet Cheeks" seat device? I'm not sure what year it started coming as standard outfitting (I think it was 06).

I sat in a Jackson and loved the sweet cheeks so much, I bought one for my boat (I'm a guy, btw). It enables you to sit higher if you want, and/or provide low hip padding through the bean-bag type stuff inside (which is why I like it - makes for a real nice bucket seat type feel).

I'm not sure it suits the needs exactly, but you might give it a thought, ask around if others have found it helpful.


----------



## kclowe

I have a Trigger for sale that you could try out if you like. It's a bigger boat for river running, but turns on a dime. Its a really good design for smaller paddlers. Its got a lot of volume, but the cockpit is made for little people. Just let me know if you want to take it out and give it a try.


----------



## Anna Levesque

*Choosing the right boat for women*

It's true that small women sometimes sit too deep in a lot of kayaks. Raising the seat is a good option, but like other people have mentioned, it can make the boat really unstable and make paddling a little scary! Luckily most boat models these days come in at least 3 sizes. For beginners I suggest the Dagger Mamba 7.5. It's a river runner, but it's really sized for small people. The Jackson boats are also great, but what I find is happening is that shops are putting beginner female paddlers in the fun series which is more of a playboat than a river runner (I know it's marketed as a river runner, but anyone who looks at them can see that they resemble a playboat more than a river runner). You have to make sure you get the right size for you. If you have a heavier woman who is a beginner she probably won't enjoy the Fun series as much as she would a stable river running boat like the Mamba. I dedicated my last column in Kayak Session Magazine to this issue so check it out if you want more info.


----------



## gh

I will check it out and thanks for all the info. I just didnt want to be giving bad advice and creating a bad experience for ladies when they got started. I agree with the river runner theory. I hate putting people into a playboat type to start with. Its very easy to add a playboat later on to compliment your river runner.


----------



## ntibbs

*boat choices*

you really can't beat an innazone. It's an all around boat for beginner all the way to advanced. I have paddled this boat for years, and still do when the water gets pretty big. I'm in an ezg 42 now, but I don't think I'll give up my innazone.


----------



## mountainbuns

I'm 5'2 and low cockpit height together with appropriate volume are the most important assets (esp for a playboat) that I look for in a boat. I constantly feel like the cockpit rim is up in my armpits in bigger boats. Having lower profile deck/cockpit gives much more leverage and feeling of control. I havent owned a river runner since my pirouette S a long time ago, but boats Ive owned and enjoyed are as follows (the stars are the best ones): 
Playboats:
S6F**
S6 (great for the smaller paddler in squirrely water, I usually paddle an S6 when travelling/renting a boat)
Pocket rocket
G-force

Creekers: 
Still in the trusty Java

Boats are just getting better and better for smaller paddlers so theres lots more to choose from. Definitely the Jackson series are high on the list!


----------



## nicoleg

*jackson not for beginners*

I completely agree with the above posts that the fun series is really not for a beginner paddler- it is a small boat, no doubt!! Stable, but still really small and more playboat-ish. My first boat was a dagger infrared, which suited me well... then a pyranha inazone, which really is a great beginner boat... then the siren- definitely not a beginner boat, though I have seen lots of shops put small women in them because they are designed for women. the siren was so slicey, and i've seen one particular beginner gal get really discouraged with being upside down in it all the time! 

And yes, i have the sweet cheeks and really love that feature, though i haven't tried to use it to pump me up to sit higher, i just like the mold-to-your-very-own-butt feel.


----------



## Loaner

Thanks for the advice all. Nicole, I'm definitely going to demo one. I too desire that "mold-your-own-butt feel". Never had one, but by the sound, I think I'd like that as well. :lol: 

Kim, if I'm not mistaken, the Trigger is more of a river-runner than I'm looking for. I have a Lil Joe for big stuff and plain ole enjoying the float, and though I haven't used it in two years, I really like it and its a great boat. I really like to play on the way down the river. Thanks for the offer to demo though.

Off to look for my last issue of Session. Thanks all.

Deb


----------



## conmihupa

I am 5'4" and mostly legs. I too have had trouble with the torso thing and currently paddle a project 45. I had to get used to it (like anything) but I love it and would recommend it. I feel comfortable running class IV in it, but can still throw it around a bit.


----------

